# ---for sale--- tarpon 120 rigged up



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

BASIC ONE SELLS FOR $950.00 NEW. THIS IS RIGGED UP WITH ROD HOLDERS, OUTRIGGER, REAR BASKET WITH ROD HOLDERS, ANCOR TROLLY, NET, SEAT, ECT....
-------SELLING ALL FOR $750.00 O.B.O.----------
_______________________Call mike @ 850-293-5477 a.s.a.p.___________________

































call mike @ 850-293-5477 a.s.a.p.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

$750.00 o.b.o.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

not getting out the game, but i'm moving out on the 1st and extra money would be nice. also very cold on the water this time of the year. plan on getting another one in spring.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent fishing yak! good luck with the sale


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow Mike, i must say i never saw that coming..


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Kayak*

Has this sold yet?


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

........


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

come on sell it i want it hahhaa


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

no less than $700.00


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Quit playing around mike... LOL


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

ok... $699.00


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

let me make some phone calls and i will take it i will ahve my buddy come look at it for me. i am in afghanistan right now so i will have my business corrdianted through my friend. thanks


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok need money this weekend. $650.00 this today or tomorow ((only)) call a.s.a.p. 850-293-5477


----------

